# Oyster Skiff



## ksteinen (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm interested in getting an Oyster Skiff built for me ... a smaller, maybe 14ft. , version of the boats used around East Point Fla.

Any leads on people who still make them?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

like this?

http://www.allcraftmarinellc.com/Allcraft/144%20Skiff.htm


----------



## ksteinen (Dec 2, 2012)

That is a nice little boat ... but the Oyster Skiffs are made from plywood and are really beamy ... they are working boats ...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like you're looking for a Shiver or Hatfield built work boat.
Not sure either of them is still in business.

make a call to http://www.fishermanschoice.net/

they'll be able to give you better information


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

http://renoboats.com/boats.html


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Americraft from Port Orange would be one to look into. They're fiberglass. A lot of the mullet skiffs around Alabama and Mississippi are made by the Bosarges in Pascagoula.


----------



## ksteinen (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------

